# minidlna ibotify feature doesn't work



## vvv104 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello,

I have installed minidlna port and configured it. It works well except that it does not update media database. There is an option in conf file to schedule updates:

```
inotify=yes
notify_interval=900
```
This means that updates should be performed each 900 seconds.

But it seems that this feature doesn't work because new files are not appeared. I worked around it by stopping service manually, deleting /var/db/minidlna/files.db and starting minidlna again. Each update process takes significant time.

I set

```
log_level=inotify=debug
```
but there is no records in the log about some problems with this feature.

Does anybody know how this make to work? Thanks in advance.

~ Vladimir


----------



## break19 (Sep 23, 2012)

inotify is a linux thing.. FreeBSD uses kqueue.  minidlna should be changed to use libevent, then it'd be cross-compatible with linux, freebsd, and solaris' kernel-level file monitoring


----------



## vvv104 (Sep 23, 2012)

break19 said:
			
		

> inotify is a linux thing.. FreeBSD uses kqueue.  minidlna should be changed to use libevent, then it'd be cross-compatible with linux, freebsd, and solaris' kernel-level file monitoring



Could you tell how to change it to use libevent? I couldn't find such thing in make config. Thanks.


----------



## break19 (Sep 23, 2012)

The source. Use the source, Luke!

If that's too vague: "Fix the code." If that doesn't make sense, then you likely do not have the skill set necessary to do it, and should not attempt to do so.


----------



## vvv104 (Sep 25, 2012)

This does make sense! I thought it was already adapted for freebsd. Anyway thanks for the answer.


----------

